
RainbowStream: A Twitter client on the terminal - bojo
http://www.rainbowstream.org/
======
owlmusic
There is also t which is a CLI app written in Ruby:
[https://github.com/sferik/t](https://github.com/sferik/t).

~~~
hultner
This is the one I've been using, it's quite nice since it plays well with
typical unix streaming data through pipes workflow. Maybe not so much if you
just want a interface.

------
abricot
I've been using turses
([https://github.com/dialelo/turses](https://github.com/dialelo/turses)). no
images, but works great.

------
bandrami
I'm a fan of bitlbee + ircii, but this seems neat too.

~~~
atomi
Twirssi for me with Pushbullet notifications and regex highlighting :)

------
blackle
there is also a cli app that's written in perl:
[http://www.floodgap.com/software/ttytter/](http://www.floodgap.com/software/ttytter/)

~~~
werid
This one is abandoned by its author. And now starting to become useless, after
twitter changed how they display retweets (if you add comments), basicly you
get the comment and then a link to the tweet.

Rainbowstream looks good, works well as far as I tested, but leaves a bit to
be desired in the way you interact with it. Being able to just type to tweet
in ttytter was nice, with all commands starting with a slash - a bit like IRC.

Rainbowstream's "conversation" command is way too long. I use ttytter's /th
command quite a lot, very short.

~~~
ojiikun
I don't think ttytter is true abandonware. Though the website and version
number haven't been bumped since 2012, I have noticed a few small changes as
reclently as 2014 (since I keep a copy in git).

As for fixing things, can't beat the simplicity of a one-file perl impl! Do
you have an example of how retweets are broken? I haven't noticed, but it
sounds like you need to be following someone using some special feature for
RTs?

~~~
werid
[https://alpha.app.net/doctorlinguist/post/19370071](https://alpha.app.net/doctorlinguist/post/19370071)

"[...] it is very unlikely I will do further updates on TTYtter given my wish
for Twitter, Inc. to DIAF [...]"

Awhile ago, if you tweeted a link to another tweet, twitter embedded the
tweet. They're now doing the same with a new function for retweets. "RT with a
comment" appears like your comment with a link to the tweet you RT.

This tweet:
[https://twitter.com/daraobriain/status/587954257816588288](https://twitter.com/daraobriain/status/587954257816588288)

Appears like this:

u5> [15:23:00] <daraobriain> Has this JUST happened? Jesus.
[https://twitter.com/fionapm2001/status/587953715883151360](https://twitter.com/fionapm2001/status/587953715883151360)

edit:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/06/retweetception/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/06/retweetception/)

------
xg15
I'm honestly surprised this exists, given Twitter's crackdown on all third-
party products that don't follow their user experience guidelines and/or allow
raw access to tweet data. This client does both, so I wonder how they got away
with it.

------
mightymaike
I use this application for about 3 months and I must say I'm quite happy with
it.

------
juiced
How secure is this? I'm thinking about crafted tweets which executes
shellscripts for example, don't know if this is possible.

------
agumonkey
I love the retromodernism of tty image feeds. New usage, old ways. #libcaca

------
favadi
What's the real advantage of this kind of applications? Every month I see
something like hackernews-cli client, twitter-cli client, facebook-cli client.
I wonder if is there anyone really use them?

~~~
ghgr
Funnily enough I often wonder the opposite. Why have a full-blown GUI when I
could easily and efficiently write commands in the CLI version, in a quickly
splitted terminal in byobu or terminator? Examples: git vs git-gui, vim vs
Notepad++, lynx vs firefox (for quick searches), apt-get instead of "Software
Center", convert vs GIMP (for quick image transformations), ls/du/ vs
Nautilus, mkdir vs (right-click -> new folder), etc.

------
jeyraof
Where is notification of mentions or highlight?

------
lfender6445
man if only they had something like this for hipchat, slack, and skype i'd be
set.

